# [SOLVED] Looking to donate....



## GNRfan (Dec 9, 2004)

Are donations still accepted via Paypal or is a check or Amazon preferred?
Thanks for the tremendous assistance you folks provide.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You can use PayPal or send a check. Or use the Amazon wishlist - details here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/donate.php

Thanks for any contribution - we really do appreciate it.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Alternatively, you can mail cash directly to me. PM me and I'll send you my address. :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ignore him. Send me the cash!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No they are both fools, I am the one you send money to, OR ELSE!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I think this has been solved now. Thankyou very much for your donation, GNRfan.


----------

